# MBTI Lightbulb Jokes



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

Post yours here. Here's an example:

Q: How many NT's does it take to change a lightbulb?
A: 20--19 to argue about whether it's really a lightbulb, and one mistyped ST to change it.

Edit: Oh, crap. There's already 10 threads just like this one. Mods, feel free to delete this thread.


----------



## Tophat182 (Feb 16, 2010)

LLLLLLLLameeeeee:tongue:


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

Selene said:


> Post yours here. Here's an example:
> 
> Q: How many NT's does it take to change a lightbulb?
> A: 20--19 to argue about whether it's really a lightbulb, and one mistyped ST to change it.
> ...


 
Why did the NFs not change the light bulb?
Becasue they didn't want to take it away from it's family.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

How many ENTJs does it take to change a lightbulb

None. After a careful and strategic analysis, they would invite bidders and hire the cheapest "ST" to do the job.


----------



## Lilsnowy (Sep 9, 2009)

*From ENFP forum*

*For ENFPs at least five people, plus an audience:*

Girl ENFP no. 1) wonders aloud, "Is it darker in here?" She does nothing about it because she's so busy talking to everyone. She exclaims, "I'm so happy you're all here!" 

Girl ENFP no. 2) suggests, "Wow, you think we should change the light bulb? I'd do it, except, I'm deliciously curvy but not very tall." Everyone laughs!

Boy ENFP no. 1) says, "I'm sorry. What was that?" Looks over to see who's deliciously curvy. He says loudly, "Did you need someone tall and outrageously handsome to reach the light?" Everyone laughs!

While everyone laughs, the tall ISTP boy nonchalantly mosies over to 'deliciously curvy' ENFP girl no. 2. He doesn't say anything; just looks her with sexy, amused eyed. She promply forgets all the other people in the room, not to mention the light.

Boy ENFP no. 2) Jumps up to go get the ladder before ENFP boy no. 1 can get it. He leans down for a hug from Girl no. 1, winks at boy no. 1. As he stands on the lowest step, he yells, "If I don't come back, send a search party!" Everyone laughs!

Girl ENFP no. 1 ) looks up as he's changing it and says, "Wow, you really _are_ tall. I'm so happy you're here! Want me to hold the ladder for you? " She walks away a second later to talk to somebody else.

The light comes on and three or four people say, "Ta dah!" and at least one says, "And there was light." And they all clap. At least three girls hug ENFP boy no. 2 after he climbs down.

Girl ENFP, no. 3), "It's so bright in here! It's like the sun is shining! Doesn't that feel great! Isn't it amazing we're all here!"

Everyone hugs and laughs. Someone says, "I love you guys." And they all talk about how fun changing the light was and what a great day this is, and how happy they all are. 

And the ISTJ guy says to himself, "I could have changed it without all that crap."


----------



## oops (Aug 13, 2009)

how much infps does it take? 2, one to actually do it, and the other to validate she did a good job

how many entps? 1, becayse he would change it with his mind

how many intps? 1, it just would take a while because this would mean making him look smart and cautiouse


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

How many Nts does it take to change a light bulb.

None They have already invented a robot for that

How many Introverts does it take to change a lightbulb

1. If there were any other people the introvert would go running away


----------



## Proteus (Mar 5, 2010)

How many INTJ's does it take to change a lightbulb?

Pfffft....you mean you don't know?


----------



## MissMaja (Dec 26, 2009)

NearsToys said:


> 1. If there were any other people the introvert would go running away



this is good :laughing:


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Q: How many INTP's does it take to change a lightbulb?

A: 1, but it is not done until it is absolutely necessary.


----------



## Daimai (Feb 14, 2010)

How many INTJs does it take to change a lightbulb?
Two, one to change it and the other to whine about it and critique his way of changing it and how it could become more fficent.


----------



## willhite2 (Dec 22, 2010)

An ENFP would probably go through 5 different mood swings while changing the lightbulb(depending on how many awesome people are around) ;P... only to get distracted at the bulb's awesome shapes! ooooh shhhiiny. :frustrating: :laughing:


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Q: How many NF's does it take to stop a war?
A: 1 and 5 SJ's to fusillade them.

Q: How many SP's does it take to change a lightbulb?
A: 1, but any others in the area are liable to try and repurpose it for a dildo.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

How many INTPs does it take to change a lightbulb?

What do you precisely mean by lightbulb in this context?


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

I found a list of lightbulb jokes for every type. MBTI-Type Prayers

How many of your type does it take to change a light bulb?

The answers:

ISTJ: One worked in the past, so one will work now!

ISFJ: Only one, me, as long as it is OK with everyone else.

INFJ: Does the light bulb really want to be changed? 

INTJ: Could you please define change? And what exactly do you mean by a light bulb?

ISTP: I

ISFP: O, the ISFP is happy just sitting there and experiencing the dark

INFP: 2, one to change it and one for support

INTP: Hmm...light..., illuminate... I=10.76LT(I/4f)(F/V) Hcos40+If

ESTP: None, till I check the breaker.

ESFP: Who cares - the important thing is that it would be fun!

ENFP: Well let's see, there's one to notice the bulb is out, and one to make a new lampshade, and one to read a magazine article on alternative lighting means, and one to draw a picture of a candle, and...

ENTP: One, but only after tightening, wiggling, shaking, testing, etc. to make sure it's not something else.

ESTJ: The cost/benefit ratio would dictate only one.

ESFJ: At least 2 - let me get on the phone and call someone to come over...

ENFJ: But that was my favorite light bulb!

ENTJ: YOU!!! CHANGE THAT DARN BULB!!!


----------



## themartyparade (Nov 7, 2010)

Introverts wouldn't change it all. If it was their room, they'd be happy to have an excuse for people not entering it at all.

F types - none. They'd light candles and have romantic dinners instead.
T types - the whole T population. It would start with one screaming "OI YOU, CHANGE THE BULB!" and the other one passing on the message until they're back to T-guy numero uno.


----------



## BeagleLover (Dec 28, 2010)

The ISFP would paint a pretty design on the new lightbulb first to make it look pretty before putting it in


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

How many Ps does it take to change a light bulb?

0. A J would have to do it, since the Ps would either not care or be too lazy/occupied to change it. :tongue:


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

Dementia in Absentia said:


> ISTP: I


This is great... but I almost feel like I would say, "1, Stupid." Then it would be perfect. :wink:



Angelic Gardevoir said:


> How many Ps does it take to change a light bulb?
> 
> 0. A J would have to do it, since the Ps would either not care or be too lazy/occupied to change it. :tongue:


True story about changing light bulbs:

In the living room of two ISTPs, there is three of four ceiling light bulbs burnt out. There are no spare light bulbs in the house. Solution: Steal all the light bulbs from the back room to put in the living room until one of the ISTPs gets the initiative to pick up some more light bulbs. 

Then, for the next two weeks, the one ISTP (that would be me) who uses that back room reflexively flipped the switch every time, only to remember that there were no light bulbs. Solution: Use the spare desk lamp until one of the ISTPs gets the initiative to pick up some more light bulbs. 

This story is a good example of mirror types feeding on each other's weaknesses. If only my ISTJ sister hadn't gone and got herself hitched, we'd have her to worry about this light bulb debacle...worrying is her department.


----------



## Van (Dec 28, 2009)

INTP: What I want to know is, how come it's always a light bulb? Doesn't anything else ever require fixing around here?
ISTJ: Nooo! We never ask that question!
Suddenly the curtains fall down, the printer jams, the TV loses reception, the toilet clogs, the microwave blows up, the smoke alarm goes off, and the overhead sprinklers spray water everywhere.
INTP: This is interesting.
ISTJ: This is your fault.


----------



## NiDBiLD (Apr 1, 2010)

*ISTJ:* One, but only if s/he's a certified electrician with a credible work record. In other cases it won't happen, because that's _way_ out of line.

*ESTJ:* The ISTJ electrician will fix it. If there is none, the ESTJ will do it him/herself while mumbling _"Why don't we have a certified electrician with a credible work record for this?"_

*ESFJ:* 3-5 of them, and they will do it together or take turns during the process.

*ISFJ:* One will be adequate, if someone justs asks him/her nicely.

*ISTP:* One, but not before passing under it several times without fixing it, and not before checking the breaker a few times as well.

*ESTP:* One ESTP, but two lightbulbs. One will break in the process.

*ISFP:* Lights a candle instead. It's more romantic, and the flickering candle casts very expressive shadows, as opposed to that sterile lightbulb.

*ESFP:* Removes every piece of clothing from the body and covers her/himself in glow-in-the-dark paint. Then throws a "Lightbulb's broken" glowstick rave party.

*INTP:* Theoretically, it would only take one. Practically, however, it won't happen.

*ENTP:* Will shrewdly invite someone over for a movie evening or something. At some point during the evening they'll ask their visitor to do it, while they do something else that's also important.

*INTJ:* One. _"If you want something done right, you've got to do it yourself. Damn idiots can't even change a lightbulb correctly..."_

*ENTJ:* The ENTJ goes online to find the most efficient low energy bulb available. Then s/he delegates the actual buying and changing to an independent contractor. Probably an ISTP.

*ENFP:* A pack of them. Together they go to the lamp store to pick out a new, cooler bulb. The one they come home with is probably red or ultraviolet.

*INFP:* The INFP becomes sad, after concluding that the light left because it didn't like him/her. Eventually, they'll buy and install a new bulb, but they'll keep the old one in a box in the closet for the rest of their lives for nostalgic reasons.

*INFJ:* _"... It's a sign of the coming darkness."_

*ENFJ:* As many as possible. None is to be left behind.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

*How many Ne dominants does it take to change a lightbulb?*
Well, it might take 1 minimum but you could also use 2 or 3 or... Could half a Ne dominant change a lightbulb?

*How many Se dominants does it take to change a lightbulb?*
You think about that once your lightbulb is actually broken.

*How many Ni dominants does it take to change a lightbulb?*
What are you trying to hint at here?

*How many Si dominants does it take to change a lightbulb?*
Hold on, I have to think for a moment and try to remember if I have watched a Si dominant change a lightbulb before...

*How many Te dominants does it take to change a lightbulb?*
Human labor is too expensive. Get a robot.

*How many Fe dominants does it take to change a lightbulb?*
I think it might need two, for moral support. How would you feel about that?

*How many Ti dominants does it take to change a lightbulb?*
Well, you see, there are a lot of factors that must be considered. What type of lightbulb is this? I have a theory that CFLs take longer to screw in than incandescents...

*How many Fi dominants does it take to change a lightbulb?*
These lightbulb questions make me really mad. They promote stereotypes and they are NOT funny.


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

Owfin said:


> *How many Ne dominants does it take to change a lightbulb?*
> Well, it might take 1 minimum but you could also use 2 or 3 or... Could half a Ne dominant change a lightbulb?


Half an Ne dominant? Well, I have changed a lightbulb once without breaking anything or electrocution, and since I am both socially and cognitively ambiverted, in a sense I'm half Ne dominant. Plus, can we count cyborgs and sleepwalkers into some sort of half-person? So I'm going to answer this with a "maybe" 





And so, the real question here is not how many, but how long until we can take a break from this sort of stuff for long enough to change a lightbulb :laughing:

(just pointing out that your descriptions were perfect)


----------



## Forever Jung (Sep 27, 2011)

My lightbulb broke 3 weeks ago and I plugged in the fairy lights from the christmas tree instead because there's a shared corridor outside the room I can use so I don't have to pay for the electricity...oh and I can't be bothered to buy a lightbulb.

How very ENTP of me..


----------



## liliki (Mar 16, 2012)

*How many Ns does it take to change a lightbulb?*
Do you think they would notice?

*How many ISTJs does it take to change a lightbulb?*
Two. One to change the lightbulb, the other to do the time-honoured tradition of going to the Wal-mart right in the middle of town, picking up two of exactly the same lightbulb, then scheduling at exactly what date and time it shall be changed again.

*How many INFJs does it take to change a lightbulb?*
"Do you think the lightbulb is emotionally hurt to be taken over by a stronger, fitter lightbulb?"

*How many INTJs does it take to change a lightbulb?*
Two, one to work out a new strategy to maximise efficiency in the process of lightbulb-changing, the other, a mistyped ISTJ, changing the lightbulb.

*How many ENTPs does it take to change a lightbulb?*
Ten, all debating on who will do it.

*How many ENTJs does it take to change a lightbulb?*
None, just get the ISFJ employee to change it.

*How many ENFPs does it take to change a lightbulb?*
Twenty. One to see that the lightbulb needs changing, one to notice that the sudden darkness of the room would make a great new type of party, the rest to give compliments that the first two were fishing for.

*How many INTPs does it take to change a lightbulb?*
“Define what you mean by "changing a lightbulb".”

*How many ISFJs does it take to change a lightbulb?*
One, to gain approval from his ENTJ boss.


----------



## PisceanReve (Jun 2, 2011)

I've had two lightbulbs break. I told myself I'd get around to changing it but instead used the other lamp/christmas lights I put up until my NFJ mother finally got fed up and changed it herself.


----------



## Sybok (Mar 9, 2012)

> *INFJ:* _"... It's a sign of the coming darkness."_


most epic (and true) ever
btw:
INFJ: "something bad is happening. whats next? and why me?"


----------



## SMS2016 (Jul 1, 2011)

How many SJs does it take to change a light bulb?
Umm... one.

How many SJs does it take to change a light bulb?
Change? Do we have to?

How many INFJs does it take to change a light bulb?
What is a light bulb, really? A mere human device, or a symbol of hope and inspiration, whose radiance can be surpassed only by the sun?

How many ISFPs does it take to change a light bulb?
Ooh... shiny! (Please, take it as a blonde joke. Most ISFPs I know are very intelligent.)

How many ENTPs does it take to change a light bulb?
One, but the ENTP must bring it into being by sheer force of will and inspiration.


----------



## BooksandButterflies (Jul 26, 2012)

ESTJ: The cost/benefit ratio would dictate only one.
That's my Boss!:laughing:


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

The MBTI types are at a party (one of each type). The light bulb goes out.. who will change it?

ESFJ: "Oh no! Light bulb is out!" 

INTJ: "No shit, sherlock!"

INFJ: "We could light up some candles, that would be nice and cozy huh?"

ESTP: *Touches someone's boob..."Now this is what I call a party!"

ESTJ: Slaps the shit out of the ESTP who just touched her boob. "Watch it moron!" 

ENTP: "You know what we could do? We could take the aluminum cans and... etc etc"

ISFP: "I smell food you guys! Let's order some pizza!"

ENTJ: "Will someone change this damn light bulb already?"

ISTP: *Sipping on his drink, grateful for the light bulb being out so he doesn't have to socialize. 

INTP: *Finally finds the door so he can get the hell outta there! "Phew! Glad I had an excuse to leave that damn place"

INFP: "You guys I'm scared, I don't like it when it's dark"

ESFP: "So this one time...at band camp.."

ISFJ: *Is looking around to see if there's a light bulb..somewhere...

ENFJ:*Is having a panic attack and can't breathe...

ENFP: *Doesn't know who to pay attention to so he goes outside for some air.

ISTJ: *Went to the store, bought light bulb and is now in the middle of changing it. 

~~~The End. ~~~


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

tee hee. the last one was the best. what would we do without istj's?


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

IRL bulb experience:

ISTJ: Don't touch my bulbs, don't fix what isn't broken. Best temperature: 2700K

INTP: Don't touch my lightbuls, I'm pretty sure they are best possible. Best temperature: 2700K and bit higher

ISFP: Intense reserching time, reading about CRI, temperatures, lumens, angles and other possible shit. Intense shopping time, buys lots of different light bulbs and spends a lot of money. Gets back to home and changes bulbs every minute to fit mood. After some time calms down and lives with best bulbs he has found. Best temperature: what fits mood, generally 4000K

ENFJ: Calls mom, because one of her student looks pale in her classroom. Best temperature: when students aren't pale.

ENFP/ESFP: Best bulbs are colorful bulbs. Best temperature: ???


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

An INFJ walks outside the house...


----------

